# HD Ghosting



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it just me or does it seem that most if not all the HD stations on the 921 tend to 'ghost' recently. I have noticed this in movies and programs. HBO seems to have the most, exampe someone is standing and there is a faint line running horizontally out of the top of the head and moves with them, but in other scenes not there, then back again Seems to happen in darker scenes.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> HBO seems to have the most, exampe someone is standing and there is a faint line running horizontally out of the top of the head and moves with them, but in other scenes not there, then back again Seems to happen in darker scenes.


I'd be looking into what your display looks like with alternative sources (OTA, DVD). What you describe sounds like a TV problem; is the TV a CRT model?


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah CRT. But on every other source, DVD, Cable and OTA HD, no problem. Just Dish's HD stations. I know for a fact it's not the TV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> Yeah CRT. But on every other source, DVD, Cable and OTA HD, no problem. Just Dish's HD stations. I know for a fact it's not the TV.


If you can change connections between the TV and the 921, you might try that. I have a similar setup (Dish HD34 + 921 connected with DVI) and I haven't had the same problem.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

While the ghosting you describe is a common defect that can show up on CRT's its appearance can be seen on other monitor technologies but caused for different reasons. Many problems can manifest itself with this ghost look. I don't know of any, though, that is caused by HD satellite programming unless it is in the program itself. Two things come to mind to look for in ghosting- first is ringing, this can happen when you use the wrong cables such as audio cables to feed component video or have bad analog cables that do not have adequate shielding. Main culprit on this has been using component switch boxes not really designed well for highly rezzed images. The ghost is lost on SD but visible on high rez images. Unlikely, but another, more likely one is having detail enhancement and/ or sharpness cranked up too high in the setup menus for HDTV display, either in the monitor or in the receiver that outputs the HDTV signal.
Just giving you more things to look for in your detective work.


----------

